# DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added New found with 16340 host



## thomashct (Mar 28, 2009)

I have just been playing around with some P60 drop ins with the DX DIY 1*18650 kit and I have found that the MC-E P60 drop in pill fits nicely in the DIY kit without any modifications.
I personally think its a nice combination and best of all is that it only cost around $36.50 for both parts!:thumbsup:

Here are some pics...


























Here is another found with the MC-E drop in, this time with a single 16340 host and same as the 18650 host no modification needed just a straight "drop in": -


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

Interesting find!

How does the beam look like and does it have modes?

What are the DX numbers for the parts?

AlexGT


----------



## thomashct (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

it does have a "dark cross" when shining it at a white wall but its still acceptable for everyday usage. It does have 3 modes high>low>fast stobe and has mode memory (which was a nice surprize as it was not stated in DX's site).

SKU#21037, 15687





AlexGT said:


> Interesting find!
> 
> How does the beam look like and does it have modes?
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

Thanks!

Is the beam narrow or is it more of a flood? I am thinking about using it as a bike light, got any beamshots?

AlexGT


----------



## csshih (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

how is heatsinking on the light?


----------



## thomashct (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

It does get pretty warm on high and I wouldn't recommand leaving it on high without holding it in your hand. you can barly feel the heat when its on low mode though.



csshih said:


> how is heatsinking on the light?


----------



## LiteFan (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

Very Cool looking


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

Nice Multi-level EDC!


----------



## thomashct (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*

here is a couple of quick beam shots

Appox. 2 meters away from the corner spot





Appox. 1 meter away from wall


----------



## Linger (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

thnx for beam shots.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

which DX diy kit is it? 

thanks


----------



## thomashct (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

see post #3 



rizky_p said:


> which DX diy kit is it?
> 
> thanks


----------



## olrac (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

That's a really nice beam pattern you can't really see an x pattern in the photos. I've found that if you try some different thickness shims between LED and reflector you can sometimes minimize the x even more, trial and error.

Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## thomashct (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

Yes, thats is another good point that I haven't been sharing about this host is that fine adjustments can be done on this host, as the reflector on this host is fix in place by screwing the bezel against the body of the head. Very fine focus adjustment can be done by unscrewing the head to the prefered hot spot.

I had been playing around with the focus on it, and the beam shot was taken after focus adjustments. Although you cant see the "dark cross" in the beam shot but just incase for anyone thats finds even slightest dark hole in hot spots to be unacceptable.



olrac said:


> That's a really nice beam pattern you can't really see an x pattern in the photos. I've found that if you try some different thickness shims between LED and reflector you can sometimes minimize the x even more, trial and error.
> 
> Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*



thomashct said:


> see post #3



aaah my bad. 

too bad the HAIII version is gone at the moment.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

Since when sku 15687 comes with OP reflector?


----------



## thomashct (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

It did with mine



phantom23 said:


> Since when sku 15687 comes with OP reflector?


----------



## khoalie (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

this is awesome, i just put one of these modules into a solarforce l2. looks like i'm ordering it again along with this body.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

Could you post longer distance beamshots please? Say 10 meters / 30 ft.?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## thomashct (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added beam shot*

Here are some more beam shots as requested

Beam shots taken in my backyard the cloth lines are approx. 5 metres away

Shot without light





shot taken with Trustfire TR-801 (5 mode) Q5 wc on high





Shot taken with the DX DIY kit with MC-E drop in on high





The tree from these shot is approx. 10 metres away

shot taken with Trustfire TR-801 (5 mode) Q5 wc on high





Shot taken with the DX DIY kit with MC-E drop in on high





Hope that will help with better idea of what this MC-E + DX kit can do, any commons or questions are welcome! :twothumbs


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup: Had two V6 Hosts collecting Dust for a while.
Got a X-06/2 with single mode R2 Drop-in these Days and just had to try 
this.... heck it works! 
A little Alu-Foil around the Threads makes it sit tight and gives nice heatsink.
Desoldered the Pills Spring and cut down the Tailcaps one.
Well...My new EDC is born!
:thanks:lovecpf


----------



## ea88k (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

Hi Thomashct,

Is the host has thread inside to screw in the pill or did you use a glue to hold it in place when the battery is inserted. I want to know if should buy also the thermal glue sold in DX to save me waiting time. 

Ordered the DIY kit since 3/31/2009 and up to now, still waiting for the supplier. I am glad to know it now comes in OP reflector. Thanks.


----------



## thomashct (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

hi ea88k,

Its truely straight "drop-in" for me with threads holding the module in place (if only DX have not change anything from those parts), you should get the exactly the same as the one in my photos. :thumbsup:



ea88k said:


> Hi Thomashct,
> 
> Is the host has thread inside to screw in the pill or did you use a glue to hold it in place when the battery is inserted. I want to know if should buy also the thermal glue sold in DX to save me waiting time.
> 
> Ordered the DIY kit since 3/31/2009 and up to now, still waiting for the supplier. I am glad to know it now comes in OP reflector. Thanks.


----------



## ea88k (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

Hi again Thomashct,

Thanks again for your immediate reply. Now, I cannot wait for DX to ship the host for it is really taking forever. Maybe, because of your interesting discovery that made everybody wanting this host causing some sort of a shortage or something, LOL.


----------



## thomashct (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

Well good luck on your "long" awaiting mod!!!


----------



## Disco888 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

I ordered one of these MC-E drop ins ages ago from DX. Was a little unsure what they would be like---those beamshots make me want to order a few more...guess I'll wait until the first turns up tho


Think I'll eventually order one of those host bodies from DX as well, looks like a top pocket light and a reasonable price to boot

Disco


----------



## kevinm (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

So, how many lumens is this thing putting out? It seems strange to me that it's only rated at 410 lumens when the R2 is rated at 250+ lumens.

Maybe easier to test: what's the current to the LED?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## thomashct (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

I dont have any tool to measure the output for the drop in module, maybe someone that has this module who is reading the thread can help out with your question.



kevinm said:


> So, how many lumens is this thing putting out? It seems strange to me that it's only rated at 410 lumens when the R2 is rated at 250+ lumens.
> 
> Maybe easier to test: what's the current to the LED?
> 
> ...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

This looks like a great light, and even I might consider getting one. Perhaps I will try to find another mc-e with warmer color or something too... I would like to know the current or light output of this drop-in. Planning to use 18650.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*

what current draw at the tail with the DX Kit?


----------



## FiveSeven (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!*



thomashct said:


> It does get pretty warm on high and I wouldn't recommand leaving it on high without holding it in your hand. you can barly feel the heat when its on low mode though.


 
How long have you tried running it on high before it gets uncomfortably warm? or you worry that you are damaging the LED or regulator?


----------



## kosPap (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*



thomashct said:


> hi ea88k,
> 
> Its truely straight "drop-in" for me with threads holding the module in place (if only DX have not change anything from those parts), you should get the exactly the same as the one in my photos. :thumbsup:


 

did you try it with a regular drop-in pill? I tried mine and in order to get proper focus with the Q5s is to unscrew it dangerously out!


----------



## thomashct (Apr 25, 2009)

FiveSeven:
I have only tried running it for 5 min straight and it gets pretty warm but not uncomfortable to hold.

kosPap:
I haven't tried with other drop ins yet but I have got an R2 pill in it atm, and its a modified pill from the "single 16340 host" that I got from DX a while back. It goes very nicely (smooth in flood with nice hot spot) for me with the R2 led and its reflecting better then the standard P60 reflectors with less artificialness.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*



rizky_p said:


> what current draw at the tail with the DX Kit?



The parts arrived and I put one together yesterday It's pull 1.8A from an 18650.

I ran it for 2 min with the head off while holding a temp sensor against the brass pill, it peaked at 137F.


----------



## superpila (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*



Jay T said:


> The parts arrived and I put one together yesterday It's pull 1.8A from an 18650.
> 
> I ran it for 2 min with the head off while holding a temp sensor against the brass pill, it peaked at 137F.




mine arrived a couple of days ago. I plugged it in a ultrafire wf 502b, replacing the R2: it draws 2.4A from a freshly charged 2400mAh 18650 on high mode, and 0.8 on low. It's extremely bright, and it gets a bit warm on high, but still usable.
On a ceiling bounce test, this dropin's brightness is comparable to my MTE P7, which draws 2.8 amps and gets hotter. This is a very subjective and unreliable test though.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 27, 2009)

has anyone tried AW IMR 18650 cells direct driving a P7/MCE? how much current it draws? Since IMR could handles larger curent draw with minimal drop compared to normal li-ion..

thanks


----------



## kevinm (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: DX 18650 DIY kit with MC-E P60 drop in pill!Added more comparison/outside shots*



superpila said:


> mine arrived a couple of days ago. I plugged it in a ultrafire wf 502b, replacing the R2: it draws 2.4A from a freshly charged 2400mAh 18650 on high mode, and 0.8 on low. It's extremely bright, and it gets a bit warm on high, but still usable.
> On a ceiling bounce test, this dropin's brightness is comparable to my MTE P7, which draws 2.8 amps and gets hotter. This is a very subjective and unreliable test though.



Nice! Thanks for checking that.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Apr 27, 2009)

rizky_p said:


> has anyone tried AW IMR 18650 cells direct driving a P7/MCE? how much current it draws? Since IMR could handles larger curent draw with minimal drop compared to normal li-ion..
> 
> thanks



Fresh off the charger, the MC-E I have draws about 3A from the AW IMR 18650. Remember, though, the VF of the LED will determine the current draw when direct driving!

Kevin


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 28, 2009)

kevinm said:


> Fresh off the charger, the MC-E I have draws about 3A from the AW IMR 18650. Remember, though, the VF of the LED will determine the current draw when direct driving!
> 
> Kevin



wow 3A is nice, i never been able to get pass 2.2A from freshly charged xxxfire 18650 lithium. Might be a good time to buy AWs IMR18650..


----------



## kosPap (Apr 28, 2009)

thomashct ,
the 16340 host is a geberic RCR123 Ultrafire one isn't it?
ETA: searchinf DX it seems it is a MX power flashlight?

BTW yesterday I tried installing P60 pill on the other similar 18650 host, the Aurura C6...

I couldn't get them started though they would screw upside down (similar threads)


----------



## kosPap (May 12, 2009)

thomas I need some more help on the single RCR host....

I just started glueing some leds on some modules this morning and I noticed, just in time, that the ribbed modules pills are diffeent that then "regular" ones that have a single groove.(as seen in most of the assembled modules: Solarforce, DX, Lumens factory, Dereelight etc)

The electronics/LED case, aka the pill, is shoter on the ribbed reflector kind and precludes any board installation other than the flat ones with teh AMC7135 chips....the difference is about 2mm.

Now having the V6 and C6 hosts I tried the fitting of the "regular" modules and they screw in providing the threads are not recessed on the pill body, but they stick out...Difficult to explain without a photo.

My plan obviously is using a series of modules for all my flashlights....

So...I need you help checking the MX Power host with a "regular" pill if you have one. Also, is there room in the flashlight for an extra 2-3mm of length to compensate for the longer pill+spring? That will save all us the trouble buyig something we cannot use...

Thanks, Kostas


----------



## thomashct (May 12, 2009)

kosPap said:


> thomas I need some more help on the single RCR host....
> 
> I just started glueing some leds on some modules this morning and I noticed, just in time, that the ribbed modules pills are diffeent that then "regular" ones that have a single groove.(as seen in most of the assembled modules: Solarforce, DX, Lumens factory, Dereelight etc)
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Kostas, I don't think I understand what you are trying to explain.

But one thing I can tell you is that only the MC-E pill from DX works in this hosts, I never mention anything about normal P60 pills will fit.

I am guessing that you are trying to use a normal P60 pill on this hosts?

For the MX power host again I have only tried the MC-E pill, but I am pretty sure that the thread for the MC-E pill is different from "most" of the P60 pills I have. 



kosPap said:


> So...I need you help checking the MX Power host with a "regular" pill if you have one. Also, is there room in the flashlight for an extra 2-3mm of length to compensate for the longer pill+spring? That will save all us the trouble buyig something we cannot use...
> 
> Thanks, Kostas


 
again even a standard P60 modules have different threads, and its hard for me to try with a _"regular"_ pill as different manufacturers make there pills with different threads.

I left the positive spring attached to the module and just screwed the pill on to the host directly with spring against the 16340 li-ion on both ends. Its a tight fit but I dont seem to have a problem with the spring still attached on the MC-E pill. If you have an "MX Power" 16340 host with you then you should know that both the "head" and "tail cap/switch" assembly can be unscrewed from the body with means you have plenty of room to spare inside the 16340 host if you are worried about using a longer protected cell.


----------



## kosPap (May 12, 2009)

thomashct said:


> Sorry Kostas, I don't think I understand what you are trying to explain.
> 
> But one thing I can tell you is that only the MC-E pill from DX works in this hosts, I never mention anything about normal P60 pills will fit.
> 
> ...


 
hi there and thanks for the input...Indeed I am trying to accomodate P60 pills...

But to my experience every one that has a solid brass pill had the same diameter AND the sme diam to teh 18650 host...
That is the reason for asking...

but unfornetunately I do not have a MX flashlight to try..Thought of asking first.

Thanks for your input and find!!!Kostas


----------



## kosPap (May 13, 2009)

Well I finished today 2 P60 modules for flashlights. One was meant for the Aurora C6/V6 DIY host...It has a R2-bin Cree XR-E emitter and a DX3256 750mA board. The pill is a standard p60 bought from DX or KD, I do not remember...

It fits in the host. And screw it out this amount (2 thread turns remain) provides good focusing...








But not all P60 pills might fit. Here is a comparison pic...







While both have the same threads did you notice that the one on the right has the threads cut INTO the body, while the left one’s are raised over the body? But that is nothing a mill or a file cannot fix...I have already done it on my Dereelight modules...

Now onwards to the MX Power flashlight!


----------



## rizky_p (May 13, 2009)

I have tried Aurora V6 DIY body with other P60 dropin, they screw nicely but i have to make some filling and grinding to the base of the pill..


----------



## kosPap (May 13, 2009)

indeed my C6 is finicky too...


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 18, 2009)

thomashct said:


>



What is the sku. for that host?


----------



## rizky_p (Jul 19, 2009)

mrbubbles said:


> What is the sku. for that host?



+1 on that one.


----------



## thomashct (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply guys.

Here is the SKU for the 16340 MX power host:

Silver = SKU#14905
Black = SKU#14904

Have fun modding guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## kosPap (Jul 19, 2009)

hey i ahve done it a month before....I run a Dx 15880 buck.bost board....

But the flashlight is not that robust...body threading at head/tailcap areas is minmal (1+ revolution only)

BTW DX has a similar flashlight from Fetin at a much lower price...


----------



## tlillard23 (Aug 19, 2009)

I put one of the 18650's together. I also had to file down the base of the pill to get it to start threading. 

**I could get it to go in upside down which told me I needed to file it down some (on the base).


----------



## kosPap (Aug 20, 2009)

indeed....

now searching for a switch option that can take the MC-ZE amps Zi found out that the WF-501 tailcaps fit just fine...so there is room to install a KD/jetbeam/fenix forward clickie...


----------



## js-lots (Aug 28, 2009)

thomashct said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys.
> 
> Here is the SKU for the 16340 MX power host:
> 
> ...


 
I just finished the 16340 host using the mce drop in and the sku#14905 host. They fit perfectly with no modification. I kept both the positive and negative springs attached. Originally I was using grey trustfire 3.6 16340's. I was fairly impressed with the output. However, It was drawing about 2.0ma from the tail cap with a freshly charged 4.2 volts. I also tried the AW IMR 16340 and the measurement from the tailcap with 4.2 volts was 2.4ma. The output seemed to be noticeably brighter. It only runs for about 20-25 mins before it drops off. The flashlight can get noticeably warm/hot if your not holding it or there is no outside cooling while on high. I also noticed that it sometimes whines on high. Any suggestions to combat the whine? Thanks.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if Ultrafire A20 would work?

DX part# 20761 

Run on 16340 but it's HAIII. A bit thicker walls, so better heat
dissipation than the MX 16340 if it works?


----------



## kosPap (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one on order....if it does you will see it with a pill installed!


----------



## moviles (Aug 30, 2009)

I have similar flashlights but with sku 15969 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15969 and p7 @4.65 amp and with ssr-50(sst-90 with star) @5 amp















i want too build one with 16340 batterys and sst-50 or sst-90 underdrived, battery need be aw16340 imr (4 amp max)


----------



## kosPap (Aug 31, 2009)

moviles with your hosts' switches take the high current of the quad-die pills? What kind of amp draw are we talking about?


----------



## kosPap (Sep 9, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> Does anyone know if Ultrafire A20 would work?
> 
> DX part# 20761
> 
> ...


 

got it yesterday...it is THAT short of fitting...the pills will start at the A20's threads but just that...funny thins is taht the A20 pill will thread in an existing module....damn it it was close!


----------



## kosPap (Sep 12, 2009)

just for reference sake, I have managed to mod the Aurora V6/C6 with to a forward clickie switch..the details are here

enjoy, kostas


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 13, 2009)

kosPap said:


> got it yesterday...it is THAT short of fitting...the pills will start at the A20's threads but just that...funny thins is taht the A20 pill will thread in an existing module....damn it it was close!




That's too bad. I have ordered an A20 as well.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 14, 2009)

well i cannot do it in mine but if you are brave enough and you have the means...

the difference is so slight one could hand tap P60 threads...but the A20 pill is a bit shorter than the P60s and that may cause problems with the battery space available (especially if the drop-in has a spring too)


----------



## dandism (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there a host that can use one 16340 and comes with an extension tube to accommodate a 18650?


----------



## kosPap (Sep 25, 2009)

wish there was....


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got my A20 Finally, I was able to screw the MCE Pill all the way in except one last thread that won't go in, which can be filed off easily. However, I decided against it as when I tested the A20 reflector with the MCE pill outside the flashlight, it's too floody. The Q5 hot spot on A20 is already much bigger than typical Cree. 

I don't think the A20 will work well with large or multi-die, but once can make the drop-in fit with a bit filing.

I am going to wait & upgrade to XPG when my order from cutter comes in. 
For now, I add a clip, blue GITD boot, blue o-rings to make it look nicer.










kosPap said:


> well i cannot do it in mine but if you are brave enough and you have the means...
> 
> the difference is so slight one could hand tap P60 threads...but the A20 pill is a bit shorter than the P60s and that may cause problems with the battery space available (especially if the drop-in has a spring too)


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 29, 2009)

Will an emitter on a 15mm board fit the pill in this DIY kit?


----------



## kosPap (Sep 30, 2009)

I belive a 16mm will...I will check to see if i remember to...


----------



## kosPap (Oct 1, 2009)

caution! I was wrong before...I checked today and the Aurora 18650 wil NOT accpet 15mm stars...Only 14mm and below


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Kostas.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 1, 2009)

btw why do you bother with the original pill?


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 1, 2009)

kosPap said:


> btw why do you bother with the original pill?


I already have some neutral Cree LEDs on 15mm bases that I wanted to use with this body.

I don't have any spare P60 pills and the ones I ordered from DX weeks ago went from "Waiting For Supplier" to "Packing" and are now "Processing - Contact us for the latest update."


----------



## Iver (Oct 20, 2009)

will SKU.21037 (MC-E LED Drop In Moduel) work with 1x 3.7v 18650 or CR123? or they can only work with 3.6v? what will happen with a 3.7v battery?


----------



## kosPap (Oct 21, 2009)

no not a CR123...

any Li-Ion will do...I do not know why some manufacturers indicate 3.6 or 3.7 but it is the same....

BUT.....there is an issue of battery life....Li-on rechargables should not be subjected to a load of 2x their capacity.....that is a nominal 4400mA for the 18650s but with RCR/16340 that is 1400 AT BEST (sonetimes real capacity og these batts is 550mA)

Now I do not know what Amperes that drop-in pull from the batt but for an MC-E there is no way it can be within RCR/16340 batt specs


----------



## Iver (Oct 21, 2009)

so, sku.21037 (MC-E Drop In) on sku.15687 (DX DIY Kit) will work fine with a 3.7v 18650? want to make sure before ordering.

is there a specific brand of 18650 to use or generic will be okay?


----------



## Casper507 (Oct 21, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> I got my A20 Finally, I was able to screw the MCE Pill all the way in except one last thread that won't go in, which can be filed off easily. However, I decided against it as when I tested the A20 reflector with the MCE pill outside the flashlight, it's too floody. The Q5 hot spot on A20 is already much bigger than typical Cree.
> 
> I don't think the A20 will work well with large or multi-die, but once can make the drop-in fit with a bit filing.
> 
> ...


where do I get that clip? and whatever parts I need for MCE light?
Is there a 18650 version same host?


----------



## kosPap (Oct 21, 2009)

dealextreme: Ultarfire A20B for 16340, A10B for 18650.

you can use the DX MC-E drop-in (if you can screw it in)

for the clip i do not know...


----------



## Casper507 (Oct 21, 2009)

Do any of these already have a forward clicky?

Or does anyone know of a way to put an MCE into a Romisen RC-A4. I have one that has a 200 lumen high-med-strobe and if It just involved replacing the led with MCE ???????? Or would this require more mod due to difference in power use?


----------



## kosPap (Oct 22, 2009)

no you got to mod....see my signature

on the MC-E what gain you are going to get is from driving each individual led lower...the 4-pack will get about the same current which is going to be disrtibuted between the 4...
assuming taht it drives a Q5 at 1000mA each of the MC-E dies will get a quarter of that...what gains may be form the lumens at that mA x 4 and maybe a lower Voltage gain the LED runs on...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 22, 2009)

The clip is Ex10 clip from 4 sevens. Just drill 2 holes & screw it in. 

The DX drop in will fit if you sand off the rear half of threads. but the host
is already having a huge hot spot, the MCE will be very floddy.

Plus, I tried several reflectors & could not get rid of the cross/dark hole in the center. 

I think it's better to drive a XPG in such host instead,
as MCE won't give much more lumens, it's limitted by the max current 
the 123 can pump. 

In this CR2 mod below, I am getting ~400 lumens using XPG R5,
Direct Drive 14250 Li-ion (~1.2A) & a smaller host (~1.2A), also managed to achieve the perfect beam. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245433




kosPap said:


> dealextreme: Ultarfire A20B for 16340, A10B for 18650.
> 
> you can use the DX MC-E drop-in (if you can screw it in)
> 
> for the clip i do not know...


----------



## denos (Nov 10, 2009)

I just put one of these together and thought I'd share my experiences:


The pill no longer threads properly into 15687. It can be fixed by grinding down the bottom of the pill a little (dremmel).
I had to leave the pill quite high so the emitter would sit properly in the reflector. To increase the heat sink surface area, I wrapped the exposed threads in several layers of foil. With this configuration I left the light on for 15 minutes on high and the case was uniformly warm but not hot.
I was STUNNED by the flood on this light. 200ft+ range and very wide.
A great option if you're looking for a powerful MC-E EDC flood.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe! i know....Mine is similary setup with a single stage pill and a forward switch...

Stunning "tactical" light!


----------



## Iver (Nov 12, 2009)

how exactly do i fit SKU.21037 into sku.15687. im trying to screw it in but it wont start screwing on. It can sit on top nicely but i wont be able to fully screw on my bezel.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 12, 2009)

Iver said:


> how exactly do i fit SKU.21037 into sku.15687. im trying to screw it in but it wont start screwing on. It can sit on top nicely but i wont be able to fully screw on my bezel.


 
just a moment, you screw it in the BODY...

the brass pill in these modules may have threads that do not go all the way to the sloped area...the you need to file some material...

here is what they look like...


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 24, 2009)

I got my MC-E from BOB site and the Aurora V6 from DX. The pill fits nicely in to the host. With black/red trustfire, I get about 1800ma on high. With the Paypal $20 rebate, this will cost me approx $13 total for MC-E EDC light. So far, no flickering at all. The memory is short term and defaults back to High after couple of minutes. Must be leaky capacitor? It has memory after you select a mode and have it in that mode for for couple of seconds.

- Vikas


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 28, 2010)

kosPap said:


> Well I finished today 2 P60 modules for flashlights. One was meant for the Aurora C6/V6 DIY host...It has a R2-bin Cree XR-E emitter and a DX3256 750mA board. The pill is a standard p60 bought from DX or KD, I do not remember...
> 
> It fits in the host. And screw it out this amount (2 thread turns remain) provides good focusing...


Did you make or buy that isolation disc?


----------



## kosPap (Mar 29, 2010)

whew! I just stuble on the new question in a search I did....

I did not make it...KD sells them and are ready made for the XR-E...they are sort of plastisized paper...

I go tow leafs with enough border to cut your own too...VERY helpfull with XP-Gs...

KD also sells a no-hole-cut bl;ack isolator disc, and maybe there otherts larger and plastic are still in stock....


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 18, 2010)

thomashct said:


> Yes, thats is another good point that I haven't been sharing about this host is that fine adjustments can be done on this host, as the reflector on this host is fix in place by screwing the bezel against the body of the head. Very fine focus adjustment can be done by unscrewing the head to the prefered hot spot.


I did a build this weekend with this DIY kit and a Cree XP-G R4 on a 12mm base. It's a very nice host to work with.

Using the head to adjust the hotspot is the key to getting a nice beam when not using XR-E LEDs in this host.

The LED base on mine is still moving around (used thermal tape instead of epoxy), so I haven't been able to get the beam fine tuned yet.


----------

